# Stronglift 5X5



## hellguy (Nov 25, 2011)

Who has done it?

What did you think?

Cardio on the off days?

Please share the good, the bad and the ugly. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Nothing?

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## the_predator (Nov 27, 2011)

Post up program so guys can critique it. You will probably get more replies that way.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 27, 2011)

I had read on here(I think) that some had done it but couldn't find the thread.

Its a ABA split and focuses on 5 sets of 5 and only adding weight once you can get all 5 reps on each set with correct form. I know that many have their own ideas and routines that work for them. This takes me out of my comfort zone. I was hoping to get some feedback from those that have done it. Learn some things to watch out for or be aware of. 

Monday Workout A
Squat Bench Press Barbell Rows 


Wednesday Workout B 
Squat Overhead Press Deadlift 


Friday Workout A 
Squat Bench Press Barbell Rows  



Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## graniteman (Nov 27, 2011)

I assume you're only lifting for  strength. Even so I think if you can work a particular muscle group that often you're not training it hard enough. I'm usually sore for a few days afterwards, especially on legs. Imho.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 27, 2011)

Strength and muscle mass are a goal. I am currently only working one group per week. I have read and also heard that beginners could work a group twice per week. I also know that these lifts are more compound so it will be a change for sure. I'm optimistic at least.

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 27, 2011)

graniteman said:


> I assume you're only lifting for  strength. Even so I think if you can work a particular muscle group that often you're not training it hard enough. I'm usually sore for a few days afterwards, especially on legs. Imho.



on gears im never sore no matter how many sets..


----------



## hellguy (Nov 27, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> on gears im never sore no matter how many sets..



Gears?

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 27, 2011)

I was looking at Stronglifts, DL'd the ebook, and thought it looked  pretty interesting.  FYI, Medhi (Stronglifts owner) has taken down the  free forum (after banning a ton of its members) and  it's now a pay-only  feature.  And, if you download the SL e-book, be  prepared to get a lot  of "Blast your XXXX"-type spam.  Medhi's really into  making $$ from  the SL program.  (Not that there's anything wrong with  that I guess.)   On the cardio side of things, though the ebook doesn't come out  and say  directly not to do it, cardio doesn't seem to have much of a  place in  the SL program at all.  One thing I found was that some of the stuff on  the SL website was a bit confusing - for example, here's a recent thread  of mine that posted a video of what I thought was Medhi's recommended  row technique:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/147496-barbell-rows-pull-top-gut-chest.html  But then I found another Medhi article on the SL site that made a somewhat different recommendation - How to Do The Pendlay Row with Correct Technique | StrongLifts.com

I've been hanging out a bit at the Starting Strength forum lately and  the consensus there (maybe not surprisingly) is that SS (3x5) is better  from a "less is more" perspective.  (*noob paraphrasing alert*)  Not a  lot of love for Medhi or SL on that forum, to say the least.  

After doing a lot of reading about the 2 programs (and fucking around  with my own uninformed programming efforts) I think I'm going to try SS  after xmas, once I heal from a recent hamstring injury and return from  xmas vacation.  IMO, Mark Rippetoe is a lot more credible than Medhi.  Though I want to read the SS book, as well as Rippetoe's "Practical  Programming", before deciding.  (Both are in the mail currently.)  At  close to 50 years old, even squatting 3X5 3 times a week makes me a bit  nervous.

A great rundown of SS can be found here: Guide to Novice Barbell Training, aka the Official RIPPETOE-STARTING STRENGTH FAQ - Bodybuilding.com Forums  That, rather in-depth, explanation may provide you with some insight into SL as well.


----------



## .V. (Nov 27, 2011)

hellguy said:


> Who has done it?
> 
> What did you think?
> 
> ...



I have.

I like it...there are better variations...but this one is good.

Cardio?  hell yeah.  Do this for your health, not just muscle.  Besides, it sucks to be out of breath under the squat bar.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 27, 2011)

Ted, V, thanks for the insights.  I'm definitely aware that Mehdi is all about the dollars. I did get the book and the other media that he offers. I do not have the intention of joining his group(free or otherwise) and certainly intend to lift heavy for a little while. I like that I got the program outlined for free and it looked easy to follow. I plan to take the SL program for what it is, one mans method. I will also look into the SS program tonight. 

Cardio is something I am sure I will need on my off days. Any idea how to adjust the protein/carb intake to account for the cardio?

For now I need to get ready for my date. (Taking the wife of 13 years out for some fun) 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 27, 2011)

My roomy and I ran a 5x5. I loved it, he didn't like it.

I get a nice pump off 5x5. It is perfect for me. Tiring? yes. Yoou have to be very honest with yourself and really push it to the limits. Otherwise 5 sets of 5 reps may not be enough to really feel it--you gotta push!!!

For my roomy, who can't lift as much weight as me, he hated it. he likes the lighter weight and the volume. Some good 5x5 exercises.

Weighted pullups.
Weight dips
Rows
Chest

Push it to the limits. Try it for a week at least and if you don't like it well you haven't lost anything



hellguy said:


> Who has done it?
> 
> What did you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## hellguy (Nov 28, 2011)

Started my 5x5 today. Not too bad but I am also doing some new exercises.  I know it will get better. Right now I am focusing on proper form over more weight. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## chucko (Nov 28, 2011)

I came off of 5x5 a few weeks back and had good results. The workout were short yet exhausting. I probably wont ever go back to lifting that heavy again after tearing a pec though.
My split was something like:

Monday:
Bench Press 5x5 using 205, 215, 225, 235, 245
Bent over rows 5x5  with 165, 175, 185, 195 205
Squats 5x5 235, 245, 255, 265, 275

Wednesday:
Deadlifts 5x5 with 315, 345, 365, 395, 405
Shoulder press 5x5 with 95, 105, 115, 125, 135
Squats 3x5 with 135

Friday
Basically the same as Monday but my last set for each exercise was 3 reps with 5-10lbs more than Mondays last set. (so using the above weights I'd use 255lbs or 265lbs for my last set of bench and do 3 reps)

Monday:
Same as previous Monday but would increase all sets by 5lbs or so and try to get 5 reps with Friday's weight for my last sets.

Did light cardio and stretching on my off days.
Every now and then I'd throw in some Dips and/or barbell curls for 3x8-10 reps.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome! Two questions:

What were your gains over what period?

Did you adjust your carb/protein intake to account for the cardio?



Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## .V. (Nov 28, 2011)

OP.  I've tried just about everything over the years.  Then, His Grizzness at another forum introduced me to 5x5 back in 2005 or 2006...I've done nothing else since.  When one variation gets stale, I change it.

Really, if you do it right, it's got all you need.  Heavy work, light work, medium work, recovery workouts, even a great deloading method using 3x3 where you get to train heavier but workout less so you recover, rest more, and get stronger at the same time.

Right now, I'm doing an older version of it that goes like this:
Monday:  Bench, Squat, Row (100% each)
Wednesday:  OHP, Dead, Squat (light squat 60% of monday), chinup
Friday:  Bench, Squat, Row (80% of monday)

I do have a little extra (unnecessary) work in there like dips and calf raises...but I like them so I do it.

Before you begin, test your 5RM for EACH LIFT.  Then start your program at about 20lbs lighter than this number...adding 5lbs a week until you can't progress any more.  you'll probably add 20lbs to each lift.

when progress stops on most lifts, deload using 3x3 until you don't progress with this anymore.

Go back to 5x5 starting where you left off.  Or re-test your 5RM and start over that way.

There are a couple of great write ups on 5x5 around the boards, plenty of links to read about other ways of doing it, and lots of folks who will be happy to help you sort it all out if you want to give it a try.  No need to go anywhere and pay anyone for anything.  If you really do want to pay someone...one variation or the other of 5x5 is the basis of most programs I make for my clients that I train one on one...and for those who I deal with via email only.    But really, paying someone isn't needed.  It's very simple to do, and very effective. 

 No matter your goals...getting bigger, getting stronger, or like mine...as just a part of an overall fitness regimen were size and strength aren't the overall end goal...just taken gladly when they come.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 28, 2011)

V, again, thanks for the great info. I had looked at the boards to see what others had done and what worked for them. The 5X5 in some iteration seems to be popular. That gives it some validity in my world. My first workout left me feeling like I did get a workout. I am hoping for some decent results so that I can alternate between this and maybe something with more reps. Gotta keep those muscles guessin'. 

Strength in my job is important. Size is important to me personally. Being able to have both is my ultimate goal. I hope to post some progress on the boards to show what I have accomplished. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## hellguy (Dec 3, 2011)

OK. I've read through the e-book. It's about 30 pages of useful information and the other 200 of sales crap about why his program is better.

No problems. Only got to do about half the week because of school but it wasn't too bad. I figure on a couple of weeks to get used to the routine and get the lifts down correctly and then it should be a gos workout for me. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2011)

The basic 5x5 program is fantastic.  There are a lot of different incarnations of the program.  Most of the ones I've seen are reasonable, but I can't comment on all of them.  My understanding that the basic program looks something like this:

Moderate workout
5x5 using 8RM.  For example, warm-up sets, then 5x5 using 185.

Light workout
5x5 using 15% less weight than the moderate workout.  So in this example, you would use 25-30lbs less.

Heavy workout
5x5 working up to 5RM.  Something like 160x5, 170x5, 180x5, 190x5, 200x5 (5-10% increments).


There are all kinds of variations, but that's an approximation of one I've seen and like.


----------



## Zinthar (Dec 6, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> The basic 5x5 program is fantastic.  There are a lot of different incarnations of the program.  Most of the ones I've seen are reasonable, but I can't comment on all of them.  My understanding that the basic program looks something like this:
> 
> Moderate workout
> 5x5 using 8RM.  For example, warm-up sets, then 5x5 using 185.
> ...



What are your thoughts on doing the heavy workout backwards?  Say, start at near where you top out on 5RM when you haven't yet exhausted those muscle groups, and then incrementally drop weight in the successive sets to allow you to get through 5 reps?

Is that worse than working up?  I guess I had always assumed that starting heavier was 'better', but I don't know the science behind it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 6, 2011)

.V. said:


> I have.
> 
> I like it...there are better variations...but this one is good.
> 
> Cardio? hell yeah. Do this for your health, not just muscle. Besides, it sucks to be out of breath under the squat bar.


 

I'd say if you're not out of breath under the squat bar, then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## hellguy (Dec 6, 2011)

I was always taught that starting small was to let the body know that work is coming and to get ready and to let the blood start flowing to that one set of muscles. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## GMO (Dec 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'd say if you're not out of breath under the squat bar, then you're doing it wrong.




This^^^ 

...or not going heavy enough.

I love 5x5 training...nothing beats it for strength.  Even when running a body part split program, I'll throw in a 5x5 day of compound lifts.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 6, 2011)

GMO said:


> ...or not going heavy enough.
> .


 

That was my point. There is NOTHING like unracking some heavy ass weight and hearing it jingle as you come back up and your legs are shaking. Get's my pecker hard.


----------



## hellguy (Dec 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> That was my point. There is NOTHING like unracking some heavy ass weight and hearing it jingle as you come back up and your legs are shaking. Get's my pecker hard.



Omfg!!  I almost fell of the toilet laughing at that.  

I guess I shouldn't check the boards on my mobile while taking a "break".

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------

